# Would you rather have a very wide chin or angular jaw



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 7, 2019)

What looks better iyo?


----------



## HighTGymcel (Dec 7, 2019)

_Dead_


----------



## sexsexsexsex (Dec 7, 2019)

HighTGymcel said:


> _Dead_


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 7, 2019)

What does "more angularity" even mean. I'd like to have a larger bigonial distance aka a wider jaw.


----------



## Rugged (Dec 7, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> What does "more angularity" even mean. I'd like to have a larger bigonial distance aka a wider jaw.


Girls dont care about that btw.





*Wide jaw example.
Girls wont like it. They will say he looks like crimson chin and a chipmunk had a baby.
ugly as sin.
Meanwhile..




Angular as hell, and girls literally swoon over him, in his ig comments, he replies to none, he has 10k comments on one post like this and literally every single comment is from women of all ages saying ''sharp ass jawline damn''
People on here like to think chin is dimorphic which is a meme.
No girl ever went ''omg look at that guys chin 😍 ''
literally every single girl loves angular sharp jawlines
take it from me
I'm insanely angular 
but I also have a good chin
I don't think I have ever in my life even online had any weirdo comment on my chin of all things.
Really sharp jaw with a small chin beats a high set jaw with a deformed wide chin anyday.




More. look at that comment. See how nobody pointed out his chin is short as fuck? *
and if thats not enough proof. i have hundreds of screenshots of ppl commenting on mine, not a single chin comment ,if you want more proof. joke of a thread with all the recessed indians wanting a crimson chin.
kys


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rugged said:


> Girls dont care about that btw.
> View attachment 185496
> 
> *Wide jaw example.
> ...


Wide square jaw will look angular if they get lean enough. Square and wide jaw means angular if low enough bodyfat.


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 7, 2019)

Rugged said:


> Girls dont care about that btw.
> View attachment 185496
> 
> *Wide jaw example.
> ...


All that effort lol. Idc what girls want, my jaw is too narrow for my midface which makes my face look round and unproportional even at low bodyfat. I don't want a giga-wide jaw, just better proportions and a bigonial that matches my interzygomatic width better.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 7, 2019)

Id rather have both


----------



## Rugged (Dec 7, 2019)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Wide square jaw will look angular if they get lean enough. Square and wide jaw means angular if low enough bodyfat.


Nah.
Some people have an inwards tilted ramus if its long.
And you cant make a masseter 'lean' its muscle. you can only lose it.


Bewusst said:


> All that effort lol. Idc what girls want, my jaw is too narrow for my midface which makes my face round and unproportional even at low bodyfat. I don't want a giga-wide jaw, just better proportions and a bigonial that matches my interzygomatic width better.


for your midface? doesnt make sense whatsoever.
but nothing does without PICS.
NO PICS NO CARE


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 7, 2019)

Rugged said:


> Girls dont care about that btw.
> View attachment 185496
> 
> *Wide jaw example.
> ...


Has the thought ever crossed your mind that there are things that women are attracted to which they don't mention because they don't know what it is? Have you ever heard a girl say "omg his positive canthal tilt makes his eyes look so pretty!"? Are you gonna debunk that too now or what?


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 7, 2019)

Rugged said:


> Nah.
> Some people have an inwards tilted ramus if its long.
> And you cant make a masseter 'lean' its muscle. you can only lose it.
> 
> ...


I have an expanded zygomatic arch and also a noticeably inward-tilted ramus with inward gonial flare. My midface is much wider than my lower jaw. Bad proportions. A wider bigonial would improve my proportions. Thus, I'd like to have a wider jaw.


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 7, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> Has the thought ever crossed your mind that there are things that women are attracted to which they don't mention because they don't know what it is? Have you ever heard a girl say "omg his positive canthal tilt makes his eyes look so pretty!"? Are you gonna debunk that too now or what?


“Oh his philtrum to chin ratio is so hot”


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 7, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> Has the thought ever crossed your mind that there are things that women are attracted to which they don't mention because they don't know what it is? Have you ever heard a girl say "omg his positive canthal tilt makes his eyes look so pretty!"? Are you gonna debunk that too now or what?





Rugged said:


> Girls dont care about that btw.
> View attachment 185496
> 
> *Wide jaw example.
> ...


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 7, 2019)

Rugged said:


> Girls dont care about that btw.
> View attachment 185496
> 
> *Wide jaw example.
> ...


Who is the mulato guy with the sharp jaw


----------



## Rugged (Dec 7, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> Has the thought ever crossed your mind that there are things that women are attracted to which they don't mention because they don't know what it is? Have you ever heard a girl say "omg his positive canthal tilt makes his eyes look so pretty!"? Are you gonna debunk that too now or what?


Its not about your tilt. 
its about how harmonious your eye area is.
plenty of gling actors and models have neutral canthal tilt, 




this guy literally has NCT and guess what, his eye area looks insane
why? its just HARMONY. you dog.
Im gonna debunk the chin thing though.
Every girl Ive ever shown a guy with a big chin to, or every time a guy with a huge chin posts a selfie, he is made fun of, and called ugly by girls. Just a fact.
Thats why no page on instagram posts dudes with big chins.
How come girls know theyre attracted to 'pretty' eyes like that of the tiktok guys, or
how do they know theyre attracted to good jawlines?
they SAY it. They know what it is. lmfao.
keep being delusional praying to chandragupta for a bigger chin faggot.


Chadelite said:


> Who is the mulato guy with the sharp jaw


That guy is irish, flash and tan, where does he look mulatto?
mulattos always have round bones with oversized lips and noses, thats why theyre ugly as fuck and it makes their skull look small.
the volume of a mulattos skull is overshadowed heavily by his huge nose, Sorry.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 7, 2019)

Rugged said:


> Its not about your tilt.
> its about how harmonious your eye area is.
> plenty of gling actors and models have neutral canthal tilt,
> View attachment 185528
> ...









"bro its harmony bro. yes I know thats why he is atractive but thats cope women dont say they like that" "yes bro I know thats exactly why he has harmony bro but women never comment on it"


----------



## Rugged (Dec 7, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> I have an expanded zygomatic arch and also a noticeably inward-tilted ramus with inward gonial flare. My midface is much wider than my lower jaw. Bad proportions. A wider bigonial would improve my proportions. Thus, I'd like to have a wider jaw.


no pics no care


FatJattMofo said:


> View attachment 185529
> 
> 
> 
> "bro its harmony bro. yes I know thats why he is atractive but thats cope women dont say they like that" "yes bro I know thats exactly why he has harmony bro but women never comment on it"


None of these make sense and I never said it like that lmfao. You're ugly and autistic with no chin or jaw. 
Jaw>chin
if u want more proof i can keep going tbh, but i think ull kys


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 7, 2019)

Rugged said:


> Its not about your tilt.
> its about how harmonious your eye area is.
> plenty of gling actors and models have neutral canthal tilt,
> View attachment 185528
> ...


You're seriously doubling down? This is a new level of derangement.






hmmm idk which looks better


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Dec 7, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> I have an expanded zygomatic arch and also a noticeably inward-tilted ramus with inward gonial flare. My midface is much wider than my lower jaw. Bad proportions. A wider bigonial would improve my proportions. Thus, I'd like to have a wider jaw.


Whats a expanded zygomatic arch?


----------



## incubus (Dec 7, 2019)

Rugged said:


>



genetics is everything


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 7, 2019)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Whats a expanded zygomatic arch?


https://scielo.conicyt.cl/pdf/ijmorphol/v35n3/art36.pdf


----------



## Rugged (Dec 7, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> You're seriously doubling down? This is a new level of derangement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ofc the top one looks better
but for example, if you made the guys whos eyes I posted shopped to PCT, it would look just as good because his eye area features are already harmonious.
anyway eyes are a meme because its based on coloring not squinting indians trying to have hunter eyes which are a meme. 
Girls want a sharp jaw not a big chin. The argument stays no matter how much ur trying to sway off the topic


incubus said:


> genetics is everything


actually environment is
neither of my parents have a good lower third


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 7, 2019)

Rugged said:


> Ofc the top one looks better
> but for example, if you made the guys whos eyes I posted shopped to PCT, it would look just as good because his eye area features are already harmonious.
> anyway eyes are a meme because its based on coloring not squinting indians trying to have hunter eyes which are a meme.
> Girls want a sharp jaw not a big chin. The argument stays no matter how much ur trying to sway off the topic
> ...


Actually, prenatal T is everything, because it leads to the development of masc features such as wide cheekbones and broad forehead.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Dec 7, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Actually, prenatal T is everything, because it leads to the development of masc features such as wide cheekbones and broad forehead.


Some people say wide cheekbones is a feminine trait lol. Its probaly only feminine looking if you do not have a strong jaw to go with it.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 7, 2019)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Some people say wide cheekbones is a feminine trait lol. Its probaly only feminine looking if you do not have a strong jaw to go with it.


Every slayer has slightly wider cheekbones and fwhr mate, meeks, o'pry, barrett, all those cunts. In fact almost all GL men have an above average fwhr. Its not a feminine trait at all


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 7, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Every slayer has slightly wider cheekbones and fwhr mate, meeks, o'pry, barrett, all those cunts. In fact almost all GL men have an above average fwhr. Its not a feminine trait at all


Fwhr is so fucking important tbh


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 7, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Fwhr is so fucking important tbh


Its important but isnt everything.
Honestly mate I just want jawline width, thats all i want a wider jaw and wider palate


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Dec 7, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Fwhr is so fucking important tbh


Genetics are so fucking important tbh
@Yoyome99


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rugged said:


> Its not about your tilt.
> its about how harmonious your eye area is.
> plenty of gling actors and models have neutral canthal tilt,
> View attachment 185528
> ...



Doens't looks insane, also, his eye area looks good because

Long PFL (Lenght)
Big Eyelashes
Straight Eyelids
Dark Thick Eyebrows


These are insane Eye Areas


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 8, 2019)

width

can always low bf maxx to get the angularity


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Dec 8, 2019)

Blackpill3d said:


> width
> 
> can always low bf maxx to get the angularity


easier said than done


----------



## Rugged (Dec 9, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Doens't looks insane, also, his eye area looks good because
> 
> Long PFL (Lenght)
> Big Eyelashes
> ...


not good at all.
Look at how soft tiktok boys eye areas are not squinted to hell and back like that tbh


----------



## weallburninhell (Dec 9, 2019)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Some people say wide cheekbones is a feminine trait lol. Its probaly only feminine looking if you do not have a strong jaw to go with it.


Cop I have finger ratio of .85 and I'm low t as f, maybe by too much playing video game and lack of sunlight


----------



## betamanlet (Dec 9, 2019)

Rugged said:


> Girls dont care about that btw.
> View attachment 185496
> 
> *Wide jaw example.
> ...


The first one is the jaw you get from chewing and bruxism. Not that aesthetic. The second one is what you'll get from lip seal. There was a now-deleted progress pic on reddit where someone had gotten insanely hollow cheeks & angular jaw by suctioning his cheeks against the maxilla for two years. And when you look at the contours and lines of those angular faces, it does look like the cheeks have been used to make everything inside them more compact.


----------



## Rugged (Dec 9, 2019)

betamanlet said:


> The first one is the jaw you get from chewing and bruxism. Not that aesthetic. The second one is what you'll get from lip seal. There was a now-deleted progress pic on reddit where someone had gotten insanely hollow cheeks & angular jaw by suctioning his cheeks against the maxilla for two years. And when you look at the contours and lines of those angular faces, it does look like the cheeks have been used to make everything inside them more compact.


the fuck is lip seal my guy?
yeah that never happened and theres no maxillas or angles or whatever the fuck, just genetics, environment and phenotype which influences their angularity.
The 1st is not from chewing whatsoever its from gonion flaring.
2nd is from the guy being genetically angular.
and that reddit post was made by some indian morphing his pictures telling you how he face pulled by tying a knot inside a cows ass and then making the cow pull forward.
and you took the bait
Apparently u can sunction cheeks against ur maxilla even though they are on completely separate parts of the face. 
christ youre retarded.


----------



## betamanlet (Dec 9, 2019)

Rugged said:


> the fuck is lip seal my guy?
> yeah that never happened and theres no maxillas or angles or whatever the fuck, just genetics, environment and phenotype which influences their angularity.
> The 1st is not from chewing whatsoever its from gonion flaring.
> 2nd is from the guy being genetically angular.
> ...


Lip seal is part of intra-oral vacuum, i.e. tongue suctioned on the roof of the mouth and cheeks suctioned against the dental arches. Over time this results in hollowness of the cheeks and pleasing emphasis on the jawline. The dental arches/alveolar processes of both jaws essentially retrude inward in relation to mandible and zygos, allowing the cheeks to aesthetically contour the resulting indentation.

Gonion flaring is the direct result of chewing and/or bruxism (see the blockhead in your sig for ex.), and there is no such thing as genetic angularity.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Dec 10, 2019)

betamanlet said:


> Lip seal is part of intra-oral vacuum, i.e. tongue suctioned on the roof of the mouth and cheeks suctioned against the dental arches. Over time this results in hollowness of the cheeks and pleasing emphasis on the jawline. The dental arches/alveolar processes of both jaws essentially retrude inward in relation to mandible and zygos, allowing the cheeks to aesthetically contour the resulting indentation.
> 
> Gonion flaring is the direct result of chewing and/or bruxism (see the blockhead in your sig for ex.), and there is no such thing as genetic angularity.


high iq, is this considered lip seal because upper and lower lip are showing and hollow checks?


----------



## betamanlet (Dec 10, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> high iq, is this considered lip seal because upper and lower lip are showing and hollow checks?


Yeah I would say so. Seems that it would be difficult for the cheeks to create that kind of indentation without actively suctioning them inward.


----------



## Rugged (Dec 10, 2019)

betamanlet said:


> Lip seal is part of intra-oral vacuum, i.e. tongue suctioned on the roof of the mouth and cheeks suctioned against the dental arches. Over time this results in hollowness of the cheeks and pleasing emphasis on the jawline. The dental arches/alveolar processes of both jaws essentially retrude inward in relation to mandible and zygos, allowing the cheeks to aesthetically contour the resulting indentation.
> 
> Gonion flaring is the direct result of chewing and/or bruxism (see the blockhead in your sig for ex.), and there is no such thing as genetic angularity.


lmfao gonion flaring from bruxism
and yet bruxism causes blocky heads
youre genius


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 9, 2020)

Rugged said:


> Nah.
> Some people have an inwards tilted ramus if its long.
> And you cant make a masseter 'lean' its muscle. you can only lose it.
> 
> ...


What surgeries can correct an inwards tilted ramus?


----------

